# Climbing Mountains - Osman Gulum (Business/Autobiography) - Under £3 on Kindle!!



## benmcdowall (Sep 13, 2012)

I would like to introduce everyone to a book that has recently been self published on Amazon in both paper back form and on Kindle. It is called 'Climbing Mountains' and is written by Osman Gulum.

'Climbing Mountains' tells the true story of Osman's journey from the humblest of beginnings to becoming a successful businessman. Osman has written this book in order to act as an inspiration to anyone seeking success in their life.

Read about how Osman faced bankruptcy, physical violence, extortion and heartbreaking poverty, yet lived to not only tell the tale, but also achieve the dream. It is the story of how one man never gave in. It is a story about business. It is a story about overcoming challenges. It is a story about how Osman managed to climb his personal mountains. Hopefully it is a story that will help you climb your own!

Written as a book that intends not only to offer practical business advice, but also provide a gripping and entirely true tale of how Osman rose from his roots in a small village in Turkey, born into abstract poverty, to where he is today - boasting a vast, multi award winning business portfolio.

As an employee of Osman's I do not pretend not to have a biased view on the book. However, in all seriousness, I found this book one I could not put down. The trials and tribulations that the author has faced, in order to get where he is today, alone are awe inspiring. It makes you want to further your own career, chase your dreams, and as he puts it 'climb your own mountains'.

I would highly recommend this book to anyone who is a budding entrepreneur, anyone who is looking for the inspiration to follow their dreams, anyone who is fascinated by the world of business and anyone who enjoys a gripping read. This book ticks all the boxes for me!

Available to buy now on paperback on Amazon via -

http://www.amazon.com/Climbing-Mountains-How-succeeded-business/dp/1478348194/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1347552362&sr=8-2&keywords=osman+gulum

OR on Kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Climbing-Mountains-ebook/dp/B008RLYH3A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1347552362&sr=8-1&keywords=osman+gulum

If you would like more information on the author please check him out on Facebook via http://www.facebook.com/osman.gulum on Twitter via @GulumOsman or on LinkedIn searching Osman Gulum. He also appeared on series 10 of Dragons Den - to watch his performance follow this link (Osman appears at 41mins 30sec) - http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0 ... Episode_1/

Any feedback or requests for samples would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ben ---------------

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------

